# Do you wear Bow Headbands?



## Karren (Jun 25, 2010)

Was browsing through one of the 2010 fashion trend sites and came accross Bow Headbands.... I love the look but really don't see it out in public so wondered waht you thought of this trena and if anyone here wears Bow Headbands?











Source - Bow headbands: hair accessories trend &gt; Jewellery, Handbags &amp; Accessories &gt; Blog


----------



## Chicken351 (Jun 25, 2010)

I think this trend is really cute, but I personally think you need to carry the look right through. In some sort of boho/chic look. That's just my opinion though! :]

PS, Your new avatar is cute as with that head band, love the pink!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2010)

Not today! LOL


----------



## Ricciolina (Jun 25, 2010)

I have 4 mini-bow headbands. I wear them quite often. I love the trend!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 25, 2010)

No. It looks very 80s, and not in a good way lol.


----------



## withlove2022 (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe little bow headbands but not big ones


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 25, 2010)

Headbands in general give me headaches and irritate the living hell outta my head! ha!

^^I agree that some can pull it off, others can't (just my .10) In general, I think they look cute.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 25, 2010)

yes OMG I love them, they are so cute and chic. I have a medium sized one and a small one. They look really cute with sun dresses and high heels.


----------



## Karren (Jun 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not today! LOL



You and your daughter could have a headband party, T!


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 25, 2010)

yes all the way i love them!


----------

